
Writing a Facebook Application with Python, Pt. I - iamelgringo
http://www.willmcgugan.com/2008/02/09/writing-a-facebook-application-with-python-pt-i/
======
nsrivast
A facebook app that encourages users to record their symptoms, dates of
infection, and location when they fall sick could provide interesting data for
epidemiologists. Anyone want to help me write it - I have little programming
experience, but I just fell in love with Python.

------
foonamefoo
The other parts are linked _from_ this, we don't need three separate
discussions.

------
gojomo
A three-part series, all with the same title? Each part being essentially one
page of a larger article? The parts each linked to each other?

Submitting just the first part would be plenty.

